
Obama Opens NSA’s Trove of Warrantless Data to Entire Intelligence Community - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2017/01/13/obama-opens-nsas-vast-trove-of-warrantless-data-to-entire-intelligence-community-just-in-time-for-trump/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of EFF's article on this news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13390511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13390511)

